# Op elkaar afstemmen



## Suehil

Onderdelen ‘op elkaar afstemmen’ om een goed werkend geheel te vormen. (In this case we are talking about personality parts)
 
I have a mental block – I can’t seem to find the words to express this in English.  It has something of ‘tune in to one another’, ‘arrange’, ‘organise’ and 'orchestrate' but it is not quite any of them.
 
Can anyone help?
 
b.v.d.


----------



## jippie

Maybe: "Align the differents parts"


----------



## Suehil

That is certainly better, but still not quite as 'sprekend' as the Dutch.


----------



## sound shift

Suehil,

Are we talking about finding parts that fit or about changing existing parts so that they fit better?


----------



## Suehil

Moving and changing existing parts.


----------



## sound shift

OK, then, what about "Arranging and adjusting parts to form a coherent whole"?


----------



## Suehil

I think that is going to be the answer - it is certainly absolutely accurate - but wouldn't it be wonderful to find something a little more succinct?


----------

